# Real time ecommerce inventory tracking



## abby2741 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am looking for the easiest way to track inventory on my website. I would the ability to show customers quanity available for each product. I currently use paypal for shopping cart purposes. But would like something with more options. 

Please help!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am currently setting up a website using joomla content management and virtuemart
shopping cart add in module.
virtuemart allows you to display quantities and more.
Both have a lot of modules for just about anything.
They are both free.
Has a bit of a learning curve but looks worth it.
http://www.joomla.org/
http://virtuemart.net/


----------

